# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam kenal

## rei ichi

salam kenal lur.saya rei ichi di lamongan. mohon bimbingannya yah .baru terjun k koi 😊 soalnya.

----------


## LDJ

Selamat bergabung om Rei Ichi

----------


## Soegianto

selamat bergabung di forum ini
jangam terjun om nanti basah

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...







signature

obat foredi gel

----------

